
Mapping high apline lakes for archaeologic explorations - buovjaga
https://arc-team-open-research.blogspot.com/2017/08/mapping-high-apline-lakes-for.html
======
DrScump
It's _Alpine_ lakes (misspelled in the article's title, too).

